# My new car



## pyshodoodle (Aug 24, 2009)

Red Ginger requested to see some pics of my new car... so here they are. (No inside shots)... Feel free to name it if you're so inclined!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 24, 2009)

Here's a top view[8|]


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2009)

FOR RIGHT NOW ALL I GOT TO SAY IS THAT IS A NICE RIDE,KATE! GLAD FOR YA! NEVER BEEN ANY GOOD AT IDENTIFYING MODELS OF CARS. IS THAT A MUSTANG? IF IT IS WELL ...JUST ONE : KATE'S MUSTANG CURE CAR. COURSE "HIT BOTTOM " IS STILL NOT BEING USED![] JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 24, 2009)

LOL![]

 It's a Kia Spectra. I bought it from an American, so please nobody give me a hard time!~


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 24, 2009)

I say get your pens out and make it the DOODLEMOBILE.. 1/2 hr per sq. in. you'll be done in ...I dunno 3 months?[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 24, 2009)

HEY YOU KNOW US! NOBODY EVER GETS A "HARD RIDE" ON HERE! GENTLE AS LAMBS! [][] JAMIE


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 24, 2009)

> NOBODY EVER GETS A "HARD RIDE" ON HERE!


 

 now now jamie... lets dont get vulgar!

 how about white lightning?[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 24, 2009)

"Mein Doodelwagen"


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice little ride Kate!....Congratulations....I'll bet it feels good to drive something nicer....(It would be awesome with doodles)[]  Joe 

 P.S. How about "Kates Skate"?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 24, 2009)

If it were green, I'd call it Katydid!  But it's not...............


----------



## madman (Aug 24, 2009)

YO NICE CAR! ILL CALL IT A DOODLE BUG


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds like fun![]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

Awesome car Kate!  I'm happy for you.  Just don't call it the Psychomobile[].  Seems like a lot of people I know have white cars.  You, me, Joe, Tom, Tom's wife, etc.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 25, 2009)

..me..


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

My old one is really really red. (with black duct tape holding up 2 windows.[8|])


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

LOL! Forest Green might look good, though.

 My uncle has to write about his family when he was about 6... 
 He wrote of his sisters:
 Carol is horrid
 Ann is worse.

 Ann is my mother - she never found that amusing.

 (They grew up in Scotland, thus the use of the word 'horrid' by a 6 year old).


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

> That funny joke/storyÂ thread is about to turn horrid.


 Something or someone is 'turning' there, anyway. [8|][]


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 25, 2009)

any chances of seeing the stone building?..looks nice..you trying to train that ivy to cover it?

 p.s the cars sweet []


----------



## capsoda (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice ride Kate. My brother has a KIA and he loves it. I always thought KIA meant Killed In Action but he says it means Korean Import Automotive. []


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2009)

KATE'S KATLE-LACK. THAT IS HORRID,AIN'T IT?YEP LIKE LOTTA SOUTHERN PEOPLE ,I HAVE SCOTTISH/IRISH BLOOD. AT LEAST I THINK SO! LAST TIME I CUT MYSELF THE BLOOD WAS WEARING A KILT! HA HA [] [GEEZ THAT WAS BAD] I LOVE "KATYDID"! KATE'S KOOL KAR. TREASURE DROVE TROVE. DOODLING KIA KATE. GLASS ON WHEELS. RUBBER MEETS THE ROAD. KATES KET AWAY.GLASSIT KAR KATE. GLASSY KATE. CLASSY GLASSY KATE.I CAN DRIVE 55 . [FAST AS IT WILL GO![] KIDDING KATE KIDDING!] MOMA KIA MOMA KIA. [QUEEN?] KATE'S KIA KIT  [NIGHT RIDER?] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> Nice ride Kate. My brother has a KIA and he loves it. I always thought KIA meant Killed In Action but he says it means Korean Import Automotive.Â []


    KOREAN KIA KATE. KKK. [NAW!]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> KATE'S KATLE-LACK. THAT IS HORRID,AIN'T IT?YEP LIKE LOTTA SOUTHERN PEOPLE ,I HAVE SCOTTISH/IRISH BLOOD. AT LEAST I THINK SO! LAST TIME I CUT MYSELF THE BLOOD WAS WEARING A KILT! HA HA [] [GEEZ THAT WAS BAD] I LOVE "KATYDID"! KATE'S KOOL KAR. TREASURE DROVE TROVE. DOODLING KIA KATE. GLASS ON WHEELS. RUBBER MEETS THE ROAD. KATES KET AWAY.GLASSIT KAR KATE. GLASSY KATE. CLASSY GLASSY KATE.I CAN DRIVE 55 . [FAST AS IT WILL GO![] KIDDING KATE KIDDING!] MOMA KIA MOMA KIA. [QUEEN?] KATE'S KIA KIT [NIGHT RIDER?] JAMIE


 ROFL


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd shy away from the "Kate's Kool Kar" - three K's in a row, two by misspelling?  Not cool, but creative.  There was a rally of those people 8 or 10 years ago near here on the steps of the county court house.  Not good.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

Kate's Dump Truck (except it's not a truck)[]
 Kate's Bottle Cruiser
 Kate's Dirtmobile
 Kate's Dumpmobile
 Is Kate short for Katherine or Kathleen?  I need to know for more names[]


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2009)

KITTY CAT KATE'S CAR. [YEAH KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN PENN DIGGER! I ONCE WENT TO A KKK MEETING WAY OUT IN THE COUNTRY JUST TO OBSERVE AS I WAS TAKING LOTS OF PSYCHOLOGY AT THE TIME. WELL IT WAS NOT LONG TILL ,LIKE IN THE MOVIE THE "JERK" I WAS YELLING I"I AM A N"! LUCKY TO HAVE GOT OUTTA THERE ALIVE! I KID YOU NOT! JAMIE


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

Red - It's Kathryn Jean..

 Keep em coming... I'm laughing![]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Just Dig it
> 
> any chances of seeing the stone building?..looks nice..you trying to train that ivy to cover it?
> 
> p.s the cars sweet []


 Yeah - I took a ton of pictures. It's my parent's mill and storage unit. They went away yesterday, so I did some crawling under the floor looking for stuff, but had no real luck this time. I will try to post tonight. Gotta do some resizing.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice car Kate[]------Kate Mobile[&:]------or Wilber![sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## bottlenutboy (Aug 25, 2009)

kates spectacular spectra?


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: mr.fred
> or Wilber![sm=tongue.gif]


 LOL!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

Wilber?  I don't get it.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: RedGinger
> 
> Wilber?  I don't get it.


   Wilber was Mr.Eds  (aka) talking horse------owner-----he would say Wilber-------[&:]


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 25, 2009)

Oooohkay.  I forgot about that.[8|]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

I thought Wilber was my next husband's name.


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2009)

You said a Big no to Wilber----for your next husband[:-]--makeup my Mind for me[sm=rolleyes.gif].


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok - you're right - but this is a car. And I'm not going to marry my car.  Do you name everything Wilberrrrrrrrrr? []


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2009)

A few things that i like i do[8D]------Wiber has a certain ring to it[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> Ok - you're right - but this is a car. And I'm not going to marry my car.  Do you name everything Wilberrrrrrrrrr? []


   Got it-------------Wilberette[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## glass man (Aug 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mr.fred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


     [][][] KATE'S WILBERETTE! GOOD ONE! WHAT DOES MR. FRED WIN? []


----------



## Just Dig it (Aug 26, 2009)

Laurleeeene


----------

